# "event8-167"



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

What is "event8-167", "event8-96", "event8-179" and "event8-100"? It is causing Kernel wakelocks on an outrageous level...nearly 80% of my unplugged screen off time.
This is found by using Better Battery Stats and deep sleep on working via CPUSpy.
Thanks beforehand...This is halving my battery at least.
Stock ROM + PBJT 0254

*EDIT: Nevermind...it was "Call recorder" app causing them...*


----------

